# I adopted a rescue Fancy Pigeon; need some guidance



## Emmett_B (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Pigeon Biz folk!

I've rescued a beautiful Fancy Pigeon named Val who either became lost or abandoned by her previous owner (no tags, rings or microchip) from a rehoming shelter.

Val is a curious bird, but obviously still very skittish when I get too close to her. 
She seems quite at ease in the same room with my Sun Conure parrot, and spends her time preening, napping and cooing, and just generally exploring the new space (I have a large parrot cage as her home base with perches and a ledge, a dish for bathing, food, water and a ramp).

The thing is I have only ever had tame, hand reared birds as part of my family, and am wondering if there's anything else I can do apart from being slow, gentle and calm around her to make her more comfortable? 

She's also spent the last 2 days atop my bookshelf, as she's quite the escape artist....and for the life of me I cannot get her back in her cage without her becoming terrified - I've left her cage doors open with a ramp leading up to it, with a trail of pigeon feed, but no luck!

I don't particularly mind if she never quite warms up to myself and my partner (as I know not all pigeons do), I just want her to be happy and am glad she's here!

(Photo of the beautiful Val below!)

Any advice for a Fancy pigeon newbie is greatly appreciated!!

Thanks in advance









Em


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

She's beautiful isn't she and looks in great condition. Best way to catch them is by turning lights off after dark and catching her with a large, lightweight scarf or pillow case. You can adjust your sight to see her outline but she won't see you but you need to have a cloth that's big enough to cover her entirely otherwise she'll fly out from under it and won't see where she's going. I have a rescue feral that I've had to catch in this way and once covered they kind of freeze and it's easy to pick them up. I tried using my hands but she wriggled straight out of then in panic but with the cloth she remains very calm.


----------



## Emmett_B (Jul 24, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Beautiful bird!


She truly is! I've been noticing the beautiful shades of purple tinging in her feathers on her back too; I know nothing about fancy pigeon breeds but she's my favourite!


----------



## Emmett_B (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you so much for the advice! I'm glad there's a way of going about it that will mean minimal spooking from both ends!

I managed to "Hansel & Gretel" her back into her cage haha; I trailed pigeon mix up a ramp from the floor and she went right in!

I'm so grateful that we were brought together - she's going to be one spoiled Pidgey, and I can't wait until she feels 100% comfortable in our home, willing to give it all the time it takes, and learn heaps on here in the meantime


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just turn out the lights and pick up the bird. Easy. I always speak to them before picking themup so they know its me and not something else picking them up. 
The best way to win them over is with treats. All birds love unsalted peanuts. Chop them up to bite size. She won't recognize them as a food source at first, so mix some in with her feed. Eventually she will try them. It may take time, but when she does, she will love them. Eventually she will probably fly to you for the treat. Just a treat though, as they are high in fat so too many wouldn't be good for her. 
Also, be careful with the parrot, as they have taken the beak off of pigeons. Even if the pigeon were to land on top of the parrots cage, it can take her feet off with one bite.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

What a gorgeous bird! Good Luck


----------

